# Cal 39 & Bill Lapworth



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

*Cal 39 & Bill Lapworth*

I am very interest in purchasing a 1984 Cal 39 in just fantastic condition with every conceivable piece of equipment on board.

The Cal 39 and Cal Boats seemed to be very popular boats in the 70''s and 80''s. You don''t hear much about them now and you don''t see to many of them for sale. Does anyone know much about the Cal 39 and It''s designer Bill Lapworth? Would greatly appreciate any information.

Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cal 39 & Bill Lapworth*

Join the Cal email list here at sailnet. Extremely active, and has many knowledgable sailors. Lapworth is one of the most under rated designers in history. Known for innovations like the fin keel and spade rudder, the 40 is the most famous. Lapworth boats owned the late 60''s and early 70''s racing scenes. They also cruise very well. The 39 is a killer boat. You will find 39 owners on the list. Good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cal 39 & Bill Lapworth*

Join the Cal email list here at sailnet. Extremely active, and has many knowledgable sailors. Lapworth is one of the most under rated designers in history. Known for innovations like the fin keel and spade rudder, the 40 is the most famous. Lapworth boats owned the late 60''s and early 70''s racing scenes. They also cruise very well. The 39 is a killer boat. You will find 39 owners on the list. Good luck


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Astrass said:


> deleted....spam


Yeah, those little evaluation tubes are nothing but trouble.


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

This spam is just disturbing to try and read...WTF?


----------



## paulaita (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, I am new here.
I live on a Cal 39 with my boyfriend, we are fixing the boat to go cruising.
We want to go to Panama from Miami, my question is: is the Cal 39' a good boat to do it? this boat is a fin keel and I am a little worry about it.
Thanks.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

paulaita said:


> Hi, I am new here.
> I live on a Cal 39 with my boyfriend, we are fixing the boat to go cruising.
> We want to go to Panama from Miami, my question is: is the Cal 39' a good boat to do it? this boat is a fin keel and I am a little worry about it.
> Thanks.


Draft may be somewhat a concern...depending where you want to gunkhole... however as for cruising the Cal-39's are very trusty boats to do such with...and many do...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

These are excellent, well built cruising boats. As Jody says..if you have the deep draft version that can be a pretty big problem in Florida and the Bahamas and in various other places. There is also a 5.5' draft version that may be better for your plans.


----------



## pah (Jan 29, 2009)

*cal 39 at sea*



camaraderie said:


> These are excellent, well built cruising boats. As Jody says..if you have the deep draft version that can be a pretty big problem in Florida and the Bahamas and in various other places. There is also a 5.5' draft version that may be better for your plans.


this is my first post. i came across this cal 39 thread re off shore cruising on them. so if paulaita might still respond, that would be great. or anyone elses two cents.

i've been looking for a liveaboard, 2 cabin cruiser. i respect the cal designs and though they are a touch light for my ideal, i know they are also super proven.

my main question about buying one is the vulnerability of the spade rudder. though i have not heard of specific problems it is a concern of general design and the robustness when abuse at sea comes on the menu. can someone speak to the toughness of the rudder set up compared to say the skeg hung rudders on boats like the corbin 39 which i am also considering along with a cooper 416.

not a statement that yes, skeg hung is tougher but whether or not there have been problems on these cals or the 40 or 43s

thanks.

peter


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Peter...I prefer a skeg as well...but obviously, not all do. I have heard of no special problems with the Cal rudders.


----------



## pah (Jan 29, 2009)

*spade/skeg hung rudders*

as my brother says (though he'd only have a skeg...) if they're designed right, that they can take it all on the shaft. he compares it to (actually masts without standing rigging) the days of byplanes.. it was radical to have "unsupported" wings. no cable... everything relying on the wing to fuselage joint. it the rudder post were several inches in diameter that'd be nice, but still.. leverage is a wondrous thing.

thanks,

peter


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is the website of a Cal 40 (which by more than one account I have read - though certainly not all -- is identical to the Cal 39 . . .) currently in the south pacific.

Blogs - tags:greenroom - Wetsand.com

Looks like she's having a pretty good time at it too . . .


----------



## pah (Jan 29, 2009)

*cal 39/40*

i don't know them that well other than by good reputation. not identical but damn close. i think the 39s more or less replaced the 40s but i look at them as the same for my purposes, at least the early cals.

thanks, peter

i'll check it out


----------



## starlightventure (Apr 26, 2009)

If you go on a passage with an unprotected spade rudder, You Must carry a spare emergency rudder, one that you can hang over the transom with a tiller.
Their are many reports of broken rudders at sea. One hit a 400 pound sun fish and bent the rudder shaft. Many have hit whales and irreparably jammed the rudder, still another hit a tree trunk floating in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, rendering the boat unable to steer. As you can see buy viewing the profile of a Cal 39-40- and most other spade rudder boats, that the top of the rudder will bind up against the hull if impacted by an object.
Unable to steer the boat far out at sea, big BIG problem.


----------



## bheintz (Jun 14, 2001)

mattf said:


> Join the Cal email list here at sailnet.


How do I join the Cal email list?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

bheintz, I believe the email lists have been since discontinued.


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

starlightventure said:


> If you go on a passage with an unprotected spade rudder, You Must carry a spare emergency rudder, one that you can hang over the transom with a tiller.
> Their are many reports of broken rudders at sea. One hit a 400 pound sun fish and bent the rudder shaft. Many have hit whales and irreparably jammed the rudder, still another hit a tree trunk floating in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, rendering the boat unable to steer. As you can see buy viewing the profile of a Cal 39-40- and most other spade rudder boats, that the top of the rudder will bind up against the hull if impacted by an object.
> Unable to steer the boat far out at sea, big BIG problem.


Any type of rudder can fail, so it's a good idea to have a backup system. Also, many of the objects that you have listed can damage a skeg badly enough that the rudder is damaged or jammed.


----------



## neophytecruiser (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe the Cal 40, besides being a foot longer than the 39, has a larger cockpit (shorter cabin) and is 2000 lbs. lighter. Both are great boats, as are all Lapworth designs.


----------



## Bollardyachts (May 17, 2006)

The Cal 39 is a decent boat, but as with many types of boats, they have their problems. Deck core deterioration seems to be a chronic issue with the Cal 39's, and there's one hauled out in town here that lost it's rudder in a recent blow. I've heard of this on others also. 
Check any boat your considering purchasing carefully.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am a big fan of the Lapworth and his earlier boats, but I have never liked the way that the Cal 39 sailed. I found them to have quirky sailing characteristics and be hard boats to handle, especially short handed. They do offer nicer creature comforts than the earlier boats. 

Jeff


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Spade rudder, skeg rudder or keel mounted rudder. It all depends on how it is built. There are many skeg mounted rudders where the rudder post is strong and the skeg is weak. If you go to a big boatyard and look at the boats on the hard you will find that in some cases the rudder is strengthening the skeg, not the other way around. Shake a few and you will see what I mean, especially the ones with a smaller skeg. While a spade is vulnerable to damage from a good hit while sailing, if it is designed and built properly it should not be a problem. As for an emergency rudder, which is a good idea on any offshore boat regardless of rudder design, some self steering vanes like the Monitor can be used as an emergency rudder.
Brian


----------



## bluewater33 (Sep 11, 2011)

I sailed a Cal 39' from Panama to Australia last year via a string of South Pacific islands. It was the adventure of a lifetime and 'Dagmar' was the perfect boat to make the crossing with, not only does she sail well but she is also a comfortable and trusty home. Now in Australia I am looking to do some work on her (mainly cosmetic) and sell her. I guess seeing as the boats are no longer being made, neither are the parts. My main concern is the ceiling in the main saloon- it is looking very shabby but I am not sure what to do with it short of ripping it all out. It is made of a type of vinyl, does anyone know if there is some paint I can use on it? Do other owners have the same type of material on their ceilings?
Cheers.


----------



## neophytecruiser (Oct 2, 2009)

*Headliner Replacement*

Bluewater33,
How was the crossing to Australia? Is your Cal equipped with wind-vane steering? If so, what type is it and how did it perform for you. I'd be interested in knowing more about your boats set-up and outfitting.

I also have a Cal 39 (1982 MRK III) that my wife and I are sailing in Mexico. One of the issues we had when we purchased the boat was deterioration of the headliner around some of the opening ports due to minor leakage, as well as overall deterioration due to aging. We looked into options for restoration and opted to use upholstered sectional panels. These were attached to 1" fir strips (the coach roof was divided along the width into four sections), which were glued and screwed into the roof. The panels were constructed of 1/8" marine plywood covered with thin foam padding and marine grade Naugahyde. These were attached to the fir strips using industrial grade Velcro self-adhesive strips which were attached to both the fir strips and upholstered panels with staples.

The panels stopped at the bulkhead that separates the main salon from the vee-berth. The area covering the sidewalls was padded and glued in place and extended from the outboard side of the cabin overhead hand rails to under the galley (starboard; to the overhead teak rail above the cabinets and shelf) and tucked as far under the remaining cabinets above the nav-station and those in the salon. The underside of the upper cabinets (two on each side of the salon) and the pair of open shelves (two per side) were individually treated with fir strips and custom fitted upholstered pieces.

The hull of the quarter berth was also covered, gluing it in place and the overhead was put in place using the panel approach.

Taking time to layout the fir strips and cutting the plywood panels to fit (breaking the length up into two pieces) is time consuming and requires attention to detail (especially around the hatch opening and mast opening). With the padding and upholstery stretched around these panels, you'll find when doing the final installation the reveals around each of the panels will be tight and look great. The trim pieces at the ends of the cabin and those around the hatchway and mast will also serve to hide the finished ends of each of the panels. You'll have to reshape some of these to insure room for the panels to be sandwiched to the roof top.

It is a moderately large project to undertake, but the advantage is that it provides a warm interior; adds to noise suppression; hides wiring and hardware attachment points on the coach roof; and, is easily removed for any changes to hardware or wiring.

There is a discussion here in Sailnet you might be interested in reading. It can be found here: Head liner replacement help - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

Good luck. I'd be interested in hearing more about your boat and the progress you're making.


----------



## lewharve (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Cal 39 & Bill Lapworth*

I was wondering if you can help me. I was looking at a Cal 39 for sale in Merit Island. The seller does not want to give up any money on the sale. I had the boat surveyed and one of the issues was the rudder wobble. The survey said that it needs a new bushing. The broker says there is a wood block mounted under the emergency tiller access that wore out. is this true, is there a wood block that holds the rudder post or is this guy just trying to do a quick fix to sell the boat. I am an engineer and wood does not seem to good wear surface. if you know of this or if you have any suggestions or where I can get more information it would be appreciated. 
Thanks 
Lew Trautz


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Cal 39 & Bill Lapworth*

Surveyor is working for you, right? Broker is trying to make money.

You might go over to the Cal area at Sailnet: Cal - SailNet Community


----------

